# Mass Effect 3 - Tali´s Gesicht enthüllt :)



## Sancezz1 (10. März 2012)

*Mass Effect 3 - Tali´s Gesicht enthüllt *

Für alle die es interessiert wie Tali ohne Maske ausschaut, der hat in ME 3 die Gelegenheit dazu. Einzige Vorraussetzung:


Spoiler



Ihr müsst mit ihr eine Beziehung eingehen.



Für alle, welche die Vorraussetzung nicht erfüllen wollen und trotzdem gern sehen möchten wie Tali ausschaut, dem geb ich jetzt die Gelegenheit dazu:



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Mellsei (12. März 2012)

Danke 


Spoiler



Bin nämlich keine Beziehung mit ihr eingegangen ,
hätte allerdings nicht gedacht das sie so menschlich aussieht


----------



## Sancezz1 (12. März 2012)

Bitte...

Edit:


Spoiler



Ja, das einzigste was sie anscheinend vom Menschen unterscheidet, scheinen die Augen zu sein und das sie an den Händen keinen Ringfinger und keinen kleinen Finger hat.


----------



## Shadow_Man (12. März 2012)

Apropos Talis Foto: Mass Effect 3: Mit dickem Spoiler: Fans wütend über Tali-Foto


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (14. März 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Apropos Talis Foto: Mass Effect 3: Mit dickem Spoiler: Fans wütend über Tali-Foto


 

Und das ist nicht das Einzige, was hier schamlos kopiert oder einfach aus dem Netz genommen wurde. Selbst Guttenberg würde sich schämen.


----------



## hifumi (14. März 2012)

RoTTeN1234 schrieb:


> Und das ist nicht das Einzige, was hier schamlos kopiert oder einfach aus dem Netz genommen wurde. Selbst Guttenberg würde sich schämen.


 
Das Problem ist ja glaube ich nicht, dass das Bild aus dem Netz stammt. Also zumindest nicht rechtlich gesehn, denn für die Lizenz werden sie ja sicherlich gezahlt haben. (15 Dollar nämlich, hmhm)

Ich find es eher bescheuert, dass sie überhaupt Talis Gesicht zeigen. Es hat sie doch ausgemacht, dass man nur Mutmaßen konnte wie sie unter der Maske aussieht, oder wie die Quarianer überhaupt aussehen.
Das Geheimnisvolle war doch gerade so interessant. Es hat die Neugier geweckt und die Fantasie angeregt.
Das Bioware von Subtilität nix versteht war ja schon klar, aber der Armen dann SO ein Standardgesicht zu spendieren ist schon extrem plump. Hätten sie ein bisschen Klasse gehabt, dann hätten sie ihr Aussehn offen gelassen. Stattdessen darf Tali sich jetzt neben den ganzen anderen Model-Aliens einreihen.

Übrigens mal wieder typisch, dass jedes weibliche Alien automatisch dem Schönheitsideal für einen Menschen entspricht, während männliche Aliens (Turian, Salarian - die sieht man ja nie in der weiblichen Variante) halt eben wie Aliens aussehn. Da hockt echt ein Haufen 14 jähriger Pickelfressen in deren Büros.


----------



## Sancezz1 (14. März 2012)

hifumi schrieb:


> Das Problem ist ja glaube ich nicht, dass das Bild aus dem Netz stammt. Also zumindest nicht rechtlich gesehn, denn für die Lizenz werden sie ja sicherlich gezahlt haben. (15 Dollar nämlich, hmhm)
> 
> Ich find es eher bescheuert, dass sie überhaupt Talis Gesicht zeigen. Es hat sie doch ausgemacht, dass man nur Mutmaßen konnte wie sie unter der Maske aussieht, oder wie die Quarianer überhaupt aussehen.
> Das Geheimnisvolle war doch gerade so interessant. Es hat die Neugier geweckt und die Fantasie angeregt.
> ...


 
Vielen herzlichen Dank für deinen pubertären Beitrag, besonders der letzte Satz ist sehr erwachsen. 

Wer sich das Geheimnis von Tali´s Gesicht bewahren will, kann das doch tun und muss sich das Bild nicht ansehen. Andere interessiert es eben sehr wohl wie sie unter der Maske ausschaut. Aber ist ja nix neues, wenn Entwickler versuchen es allen recht zu machen, das dann wieder ein anderes "Lager" entsteht, das sich wieder wegen so etwas sinnlos aufregt.
Klar hätte man als Entwickler einfallsreicher sein können, bei Tali´s aussehen. Außerdem ist es nun mal Teil unserer Gesellschaft und ein Teil des Menschen, das alles einem bestimmten Ideal unterliegen muss. Und wer diesem nicht entspricht, gerät ganz schnell ins Abseits.
Und nur weil du keine weiblichen Salarianer und Turianer gesehen hast, heißt es nicht das es sie nicht gibt. Außerdem gibts auch in der Tierwelt Zwitter, warum soll es solche nicht auch bei Aliens geben?


----------



## hifumi (14. März 2012)

Ja du hast recht, ich hab mich ziemlich heftig ausgedrückt. Sollte aber auch keineswegs gegen dich gerichtet sein als Threadersteller.
Dass Bioware das mit dem Foto so macht, ärgert mich dagegen schon. (Naja, zumindest so sehr wie man sich über ein Computerspiel halt ärgern kann  )

Und das was du ansprichst ist ja auch genau der Punkt, mit den weiblichen Turian und Salarianern: Die _gibt _es schon, zumindest werden sie erwähnt. Man bekommt sie nur nie zu Gesicht. Es wären ja auch keine "hübschen" Alienfrauen, also sind sie es offenbar nicht wert, dass man dafür Designs und Polygonmodelle anfertigt. Genau wie die weibliche Shepard keine eigenen Animationen oder Dialoge bekommt, abgesehn von dem was im Bezug zu Romanzen & Sexszenen steht.
Tatsächlich sind ja sogar die einzigen weiblichen Aliens (jetzt mal abgesehn von Sachen wie der Rachni Queen) die man sonst so zu Gesicht bekommt die Asari, welche, oh Wunder, vor allem dafür bekannt sind mit jeder anderen Rasse im Universum Sex haben zu können. 



> Außerdem ist es nun mal Teil unserer Gesellschaft und ein Teil des Menschen, das alles einem bestimmten Ideal unterliegen muss. Und wer diesem nicht entspricht, gerät ganz schnell ins



Ja, aber Tali ist kein Mensch, und ihre Gesellschaft ist auch nicht die unsere. Wieso sollte oder würde eine Alien Frau menschlichen Schönheitsidealen entsprechen? Da ist man bei Bioware angeblich so stolz auf das fiktive Universum, und dann machen sie trotzdem nicht mehr aus dem Charakter als das was man in Raumschiff Enterprise so sieht, wo das Budget für die Aliens nicht für mehr gereicht hat als ein bisschen Schminke. Aber hier liegt es nicht an Faulheit oder Budgeteinschränkungen, sondern daran, dass man nicht zu weit von dem abweichen will was für männliche Spieler attraktiv ist.

Da steht ganz einfach das Anbiedern/Eyecandy ganz klar vor im Vordergrund, und Designfragen treten in den Hintergrund.

Es kennt sicher jeder das Sprichwort "Weniger ist mehr". Auf Tali hat das mal zugetroffen... doch dann kam ME3.


----------



## Areastor (15. März 2012)

Hi,

"Tatsächlich sind ja sogar die einzigen weiblichen Aliens (jetzt mal abgesehn von Sachen wie der Rachni Queen) " 

Das stimmt so nicht ganz. Die salarianische Dalatrasse (oder wie man das auch immer schreiben mag) ist ein weiblicher Character. Ebenso gibt es in ME3 die weibliche Kroganerin. Beide zwar mehr oder weniger verhüllt, aber vorhanden. 

Aber das niemand z.B. eine Vorcha sehen will leuchtet mir schon doch irgendwie ein. 

Gruß


----------



## Mellsei (20. März 2012)

Dazu fällt mit nur ein das die Asari ja auch keine richtigen Männlichen Partner besitzen .. da fehlt die komplett 
und das mit den Kroganer hat mich auch überrascht .. aber mal ganz ehrlich mir reichen die Asari  Liana sieht ja schon irgendwie scharf aus


----------



## Zerth (30. März 2012)

hifumi schrieb:


> Ja, aber Tali ist kein Mensch, und ihre Gesellschaft ist auch nicht die unsere. Wieso sollte oder würde eine Alien Frau menschlichen Schönheitsidealen entsprechen? Da ist man bei Bioware angeblich so stolz auf das fiktive Universum, und dann machen sie trotzdem nicht mehr aus dem Charakter als das was man in Raumschiff Enterprise so sieht, wo das Budget für die Aliens nicht für mehr gereicht hat als ein bisschen Schminke. Aber hier liegt es nicht an Faulheit oder Budgeteinschränkungen, sondern daran, dass man nicht zu weit von dem abweichen will was für männliche Spieler attraktiv ist.


Deshalb hatte Tali auch keine Romance in ME1. Ich habe den Teil wegen seinem hohen Realismus (inc. guter wissenschaftlicher Erklärungen für alle Spezis und Technologien im Kodex) gemocht, leider hat man in 2+3 immer mehr Abstriche zugunsten des gameplays und der Fans gemacht. 

Die Romancen mit Aliens in ME2 kamen ja nur auf Druck der Fans. 



hifumi schrieb:


> Tatsächlich sind ja sogar die einzigen  weiblichen Aliens (jetzt mal abgesehn von Sachen wie der Rachni Queen)  die man sonst so zu Gesicht bekommt die Asari, welche, oh Wunder, vor  allem dafür bekannt sind mit jeder anderen Rasse im Universum Sex haben  zu können.



Immerhin hat man sich bei den Asari die Mühe einer wissenschaftlichen Erklärung gemacht, die zumindest nicht völlig abwegig ist 

In ME2 gibts zu dem Thema einen genialen Dialog. 

Mass Effect 2: The Bachelor Party - YouTube


----------



## Sancezz1 (30. März 2012)

hifumi schrieb:


> Ja du hast recht, ich hab mich ziemlich heftig ausgedrückt. Sollte aber auch keineswegs gegen dich gerichtet sein als Threadersteller.
> Dass Bioware das mit dem Foto so macht, ärgert mich dagegen schon. (Naja, zumindest so sehr wie man sich über ein Computerspiel halt ärgern kann  )
> 
> Und das was du ansprichst ist ja auch genau der Punkt, mit den weiblichen Turian und Salarianern: Die _gibt _es schon, zumindest werden sie erwähnt. Man bekommt sie nur nie zu Gesicht. Es wären ja auch keine "hübschen" Alienfrauen, also sind sie es offenbar nicht wert, dass man dafür Designs und Polygonmodelle anfertigt. Genau wie die weibliche Shepard keine eigenen Animationen oder Dialoge bekommt, abgesehn von dem was im Bezug zu Romanzen & Sexszenen steht.
> ...


 
Ja, aber warum sollten denn Aliens anders sein als Menschen? Wer weiß das schon  Vielleicht haben wir unsere Schönheitsideale ja auch von Aliens  Obwohl, UFO´s werden ja Hauptsächlich in den USA gesehen und Amerikaner werden deswegen nur entführt haha


----------

